# Amazonia new full of glass!!!!



## Alastair (21 May 2012)

Hi all, have just recieved a 9l bag of the Ada Amazonia new, and upon emptying it into a bucket the stuff is full of what appears to be small pieces of glass, some sharp too. Surely this isn't normal????? 
I've not even sifted through the stuff and can see a fair bit of it already. Never had this with any other nutrient rich substrate Before. 










The bigger pieces are glass too. Broken pint glass in the ada factory???? 
Because I've got too much time on my hands I'm going to sift through all 9 litres of it shortly and see how much of this their is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nayr88 (21 May 2012)

That is very stance, I've had a few of the nutrient based soils including 'ADA' and I've never had this before, who did you buy it from? I'm sure if you contacted them they would send you out a replacement.

Most likely amano had a few to many wines and felt like trolling the aquatic plant world haha.


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 May 2012)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Most likely amano had a few to many wines and felt like trolling the aquatic plant world haha.





However, where my filter outlet has shoved some soil, these seems to be the same pieces you have.

IMG_0210 by Harry.R, on Flickr
Your not the only one.


----------



## Alastair (21 May 2012)

HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> nayr88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shocking mate. I can't believe it. I wonder how many people have dumped this in with out even looking. 

I sifted through about a litre of the stuff and this is what I've found





All the bottom grouping is glass and what looks like quartz, the top pile seems to be orange and black gravel with a few twigs thrown in for good measure. Has me wondering now how much of the stuff is actually what we pay for!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Nelson (21 May 2012)

Blimey! I can't believe this, you sure they are not diamonds?   
You could be about to undercover a huge gang smuggling them in... Seriously though, quite shocking.


----------



## Radik (21 May 2012)

Buy few more bags and you can have ADA gravel for free


----------



## Aquadream (21 May 2012)

Surely is not nice to see this bits, but I would not be too worried about them too much. They can not alter the aquarium chemistry in any way.


----------



## Ady34 (21 May 2012)

if the soil is taken from nature is it not natural to have a certain amount of 'contaminent' material in there too..... i know its expensive stuff but in 9l that doesnt seem so bad?


----------



## Mark Evans (21 May 2012)

I wouldnt worry about it. 

On rare ocasions, you'll get odd and starnge plants growing. I had a plant grow which could not be identified....Tropica were really curious about that.


----------



## Antipofish (21 May 2012)

Personally, for the amount of dosh they charge for ADA stuff, being worried about contaminants or not, I reckon they should be sifting the stuff and making sure its pure. I never saw anything like this in the Colombo florabase I used.  Alastair, I feel kind of guilty as I was one of the ones that said just go ahead and spend the extra (for less product) and get the ADA rather than wait for Colombo to become available.


----------



## Alastair (21 May 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> if the soil is taken from nature is it not natural to have a certain amount of 'contaminent' material in there too..... i know its expensive stuff but in 9l that doesnt seem so bad?



Of course it's natural to have the odd unusual bits in, but that pic I showed was just taken from a litre of the stuff and to have sharp glass bits through our it isn't good at all. I'm not even going to guess how much more of it is in the rest of it. 
Unusual bits or not, you'd not expect this coming from ada surely? Like Chris just said, I've also had columbo florabase and that's what's mainly in my tank now and that didn't have an ounce of unusual bits. 
I thought I was paying for a specialist soil and one I've heard fantastic things about but to find all this in it Has Made me think considering its the first ada stuff ive ever bought. Doesn't this prove that we aren't getting what we are really paying for? I was actually in two minds as to this or the ebi gold but knowing how good this stuff is supposed to be I went for this.  
Plus, I have corys and not sure glass will go well with them ha ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 May 2012)

My ebi gold in my shrimpscape has a light colour red gravel in it. I imagine. They sift it all, but gravel of the very smae size as the grain of the soil must get through.

Its not harmful is it.

We all know how good these soils are, so although interesting, it wouldnt put me off buying.


----------



## Alastair (21 May 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> My ebi gold in my shrimpscape has a light colour red gravel in it. I imagine. They sift it all, but gravel of the very smae size as the grain of the soil must get through.
> 
> Its not harmful is it.
> 
> We all know how good these soils are, so although interesting, it wouldnt put me off buying.



It's the glass that concerns me though mate. I have no doubt that this stuff is awesome for plants but to have all those pieces of glass in?? 
And most of the bits of gravel I pulled out are bigger than any of the grains of soil lol, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (21 May 2012)

Hi Alastair,
i in no way meant to seem flippant, and i also must have misunderstood your post as i thought that was the amount of contaminant found in 9l, not only 1l. Also you suggested it may be quartz stone so if it is definitely glass then of course this is unacceptable and im sure a manufacturing/processing fault which needs to be addressed. I would contact the supplier and im sure you will get a new batch without question as glass shards and fish do not mix.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Antipofish (21 May 2012)

I definitely think a customer complaint would be perfectly reasonable.  If I were a retailer I would be somewhat embarrassed that a "premium product" was like this.  I reckon a 1L bag of powder grade would rectify the problem though   But its a disappointment when the first purchase of a product that is somewhat revered ends up to be nothing special.  I felt like that when I bought a Sera filter that was noisier than a stock car race !  Went back to my long trusted and much loved Eheim.


----------



## Alastair (21 May 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> I definitely think a customer complaint would be perfectly reasonable.  If I were a retailer I would be somewhat embarrassed that a "premium product" was like this.  I reckon a 1L bag of powder grade would rectify the problem though   But its a disappointment when the first purchase of a product that is somewhat revered ends up to be nothing special.  I felt like that when I bought a Sera filter that was noisier than a stock car race !  Went back to my long trusted and much loved Eheim.



I've emailed where it was purchased, not as a complaint as such as everything else I've always bought in the past has always been A1. But I'm sure they themselves would be surprised at this too. Ha ha 1l powder grade. I need the granules lol.  That just made me think of luis post on instant ada soil DIY style. The blade of the blender would be destroyed with this stuff ha ha.,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (21 May 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah didnt mean so much as a complaint about the retailer rather the product.  Any decent retailer (and if its any one of our sponsors, I consider them all in that category) will stand by their products and if there is a problem will want to resolve it.  At least, I would hope so.  

By the way, as a total tangent.... Debauwi catfish REALLY like spirulina tabs !!! hahah


----------



## Alastair (21 May 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what swayed me to get it as they swear by the stuff and I've always wanted to try it but wanted the Amazonia 2 but it seems obsolete now lol. I'm sure they'll be in touch first thing tomorrow for sure. Only thing is, obviously it's not just me that's got this but of its a dodgy batch,  and I get a replacement I'll be sifting all week ha ha.

Errrrr yeah that's a total sway off topic Chris lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

